# Classical Guitar Lessons



## kg4fxg

In todays world.......

A friend of mine asked me about my Classical Guitar the other day, I have played for a long time, I could use lessons as I am not that good but back in the day when I took lessons things were different.

What is the best advice to give someone who is new to Classical Guitar? Take lessons from a book? DVD? You Tube? In person?

I can play and read music from past lessons. In todays world, can an instrument be learned by self taught methods and resources? What is the best advice I could give to someone interested in Classical Guitar?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Wicked_one

Learn the notes on every string up to the 12th fret and then start easily. 

Maybe there are some better guitar methods, but I've studied (on my own... so let's say it's easy as well) Carcassi's. And from then on passion, dedication and hard work


----------



## kg4fxg

*Perfect!*

Yes,

Carcassi's and memorization. Or as I call it blood, sweat, & tears. Well, nylon strings not so many tears.

And you have to have that determination like an athlete. Don't expect instant gratification, more stepping stones to greater things.


----------



## Wicked_one

Oh, and maybe use some chord charts to know your way around with the chords. Start with major, minor and 7th chords in the 1st position.

Doing some fingering exercises (1-2-3-4 kinda thing and all the other combinations) it's also recommended. It also helps on synchronizing the left hand with the right.

My favorite exercise was to change the chords as fast and clean as I could (without that whoosh sound), for example, from Am to E, G7 to C and so on.


----------

